

Yelp IPO under-priced by nearly 2/3; now worth $1.4B - JumpCrisscross
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/03/02/yelp-shares-surge-on-debut/

======
nyar
Yelp is a leech on every small business owner in the USA. Their strong-arm
tactics leave defined winners and losers. I've watched yelp drive business
owners to madness. I've battled rogure reviewers leaving false reviews. My
business page will absolutely deny every single review positive review left on
it because Yelp wants to strong arm me. And against all their guidelines I've
witnessed a review from a person with 1 review, 0 friends, and a fake alias
sit on a page for 8 months, it read something like "I called and they told me
they did not perform the service I wanted and hung up. 1/5 stars."

Fuck this evil company.

